# 270 WSM Savage



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Thinking of selling my 270 WSM, Comes with the Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 scope, 32 loaded rounds with Nosler Accubond bullets, reloading dies, brass, one full box of Barnes and a partial box. Might trade for an over under shotgun or $850

Located in St George


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Why? 270 WSM with AB's is a tough round to beat.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

High Desert Elk said:


> Why? 270 WSM with AB's is a tough round to beat.


I haven't used it much, i always just grab my 257 Weatherby when i go for a hunt and my son and i have gotten into more bird hunting over the last few years so i think i will sell this to fund a nice over under shotgun.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great rifle for sure. I'd think about buying the rifle, but you could keep the scope.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Great rifle for sure. I'd think about buying the rifle, but you could keep the scope.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Still for sale, make me an offer.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Still for sale if anyone needs a good rifle this year.


----------

